# Meets in the East Midlands?



## jon_g1972 (Oct 1, 2005)

Has there been or will there be any meets in the East Midlands?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

jon_g1972 said:


> Has there been or will there be any meets in the East Midlands?


I'd be interested if there was.


----------



## jon_g1972 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well if ppl from east mids start coming forward then we could arrange a place and time maybe?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

thats 2 of you thats a meet right there  more than i some times get at the northeast meets


----------



## jon_g1972 (Oct 1, 2005)

It could be three if you are willing to drive ???


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd be up for a few meets in near future


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

as the east mid rep is totally useless

we should do a east mids meet on our own.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm up for an East Mids meet. I'm from near Mansfield so anywhere Nottingham / Derby area or maybe a bit further would be great.

Nick


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

hiya guys id be interested in a meet in east mids area....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

why not put a post in the events section :wink:


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

he he i wud if i knew what i was doing!!! im boring the arse off the garage owner with TT talk!

windy


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

ok then guys if there was one were and when wud we all like it to be?? any suggestions?

windy


----------



## jon_g1972 (Oct 1, 2005)

I would have posted this in the meets section but could not be bothered  but I think if ppl really want an east mid meet then find out how many and choose some place thats convenient for all, maybe go go-karting or something else??


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

sounds kool jon im in derby and im free most weekends or nights apart from mon and friday

keep me posted

windy


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

i would love to have a meet or a cruise i'm in kettering. nice to get to no some TT owners.lets get one sorted.ASAP


----------



## MrP (Aug 30, 2005)

I`m from Lincoln too and would be very interested in doing some meets... Be good to put some faces to names....


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone come up with any idea's yet.??


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Jun 30, 2005)

nottingham sounds good...

we have a hooters bar down here!!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nottingham's good for me.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Somewhere nearer the end of A14 would be better.??


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

leicestershire is central in the east mids to notts derby northamton and peterboro'

I dont mind where it is i know a nice pub which would take us all
and there is a good driving road if you wanted a drive after the meet

we use to hold Lotus elise meets there then do about a 20 mile run out in the cars.

stuff like go karting is to hard to get numbers and stuff, we can do that later after we have a group of people who can meet up.

A drink and a run out on a sunday afternoon would be a good start imo.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like we have someone here who could possible start to organise something?

I can be free any week night or any time at the weekend for this, name a place and I'll be there.

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> leicestershire is central in the east mids to notts derby northamton and peterboro'
> 
> I dont mind where it is i know a nice pub which would take us all
> and there is a good driving road if you wanted a drive after the meet
> ...


Name a time and date i be there.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok Demon organise it plz. Plz not on Sunday, Monday or thursdays because I play football.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

gimme a couple of days notice so i get time to sparkle the motor before any meet


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

:?:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

:?:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> as the east mid rep is totally useless
> 
> we should do a east mids meet on our own.


So who is the East Midlands rep :roll:

and does anyone fancy the job :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

nutts said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > as the east mid rep is totally useless
> ...


Looks like mrdemon got the job then just post time date i'm sure will all be there.


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

any news on when this meet might be then guys?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

windy2484 said:


> any news on when this meet might be then guys?


Windy where abouts in Derby are you?


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

hilton matey, near mickleover?


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

windy2484 said:


> hilton matey, near mickleover?


Cool, my parents are by in Littleover. Near Pastures Hill.


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

yep my ex was from littleover..we gonna get this meet sorted then!!


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

need to chat about me beloved TT, not sure what to do next to her!

how long you had TT's then matey?


----------



## ttdunc (Oct 21, 2005)

I am new member can do, live on border between Notts and Lincs .weekends best.


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

sunday afternoon somewere sounds a good start..pub then drive...


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi I'm in Leicestershire I would be very interested in meeting up!
Chris.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, well if nobody else is going to start something I will.

I'm putting forward a Sunday Afternoon, say 2pm meet.

Looking at either 6th or 13th November.

Going to suggest a pub called The Woodend, good size car park, less than 10 mins off the M1 Junction 28 next to a town called huthwaite. Can then go from there for a drive to Matlock Bath about 45 mins drive through single country lanes into the countryside.

Any comments, alterations, or other suggestions?

Nick


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Well done Nem, that sounds good. I can't make the 6th but the 13th nov. is fine. I've got a kingfisher blue coupe so it will be nice meet up with you!


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

yep count me in for this too...on the 13th that is


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, stunning. So then looks like the 13th of November it is then.

Let's get some more people interested, spread the word.

I'm thinking of a meet up at the pub first, find out who's who, chat and discuss what ever, grab a drink and/ or food there, then go for a drive to Matlock and meet up there. There is a easier way back from Matlock to the M1 after we finish rather than the country lanes so won't be hard for people to find their way back again.

Another Kingfisher Blue TT, awsome!!

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Come on all you TT owners in Northamptonshire and leicestershire lets get something together now for are region somewhere near the end of the A14 / M1 ? nice pub and a cruise.


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

Can I make a suggestion? Let's try and support the meet on the 13th Nov as Nem as suggested and get the East Midlands meetings off the ground. Perhaps future meets then could be somewhere more central for everybody?


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

mctavish said:


> Can I make a suggestion? Let's try and support the meet on the 13th Nov as Nem as suggested and get the East Midlands meetings off the ground. Perhaps future meets then could be somewhere more central for everybody?


makes sense :idea:


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

Anyone on this meet with a blueflame or milltek exhaust?

Im only at Jct 25 and would like a heads up on what they actually sound like

Cheers

Mike


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

good idea but a trip to matlock was good in the old days but now
its full of coppers after bikers.

to risky to go for a drive in that area.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Was starting to think the same thing myself actually. I still think the start point is a reasonable place tho, so I'll have a look at somewhere else to have a cruise to. The other idea I had was Bakewell, which does take us through Matlock town, but not the biker end of Matlock Bath. May still be as bad tho.

Anyone else who knows the area got any suggestions, or another place totally?

Nick


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Got to get something sorted further south or i might as well join the kneesworth meet it closer than matlock, so TT er's my neck of the woods let get it on.


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

are we still on for the 13th november? would love to hear a blue flame exhaust myself...before i spend my hard earned!


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

i am in leicester but will travel so dont matter to me

but to get the most people to meet leicester is central in the midlands

so we should get northamton, peterboro', notts, derby, brum etc all turning up.

I did a lotus run from a good place with a good pub and a 30 mile drive on very good roads.

Depends what people want , when I did the Lotus meets we just wanted to drive, but the TT meets seem to want to sit in the pub !!!!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

mrdemon said:


> i am in leicester but will travel so dont matter to me
> 
> but to get the most people to meet leicester is central in the midlands
> 
> ...


leicester better for me i'm in kettering only about 22 miles away any further kneesworth is a better option for me, i would prefer a nice drive as drink and pubs are not my style but they are fine as a meeting point where are you thinking of in leicester ?? would it be weekends or weeknights, sunday lunchtime i would say would fit in most peoples plans every 4 weeks ???


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I,m just outside Leicester I would be keen to meet up on a regular basis. I think weekends would be better in the afternoons. It will soon be dark at 4pm so it would be nice to meet in daylight. What about the Hobby Horse pub on the A46? Easy access up to Notts and very close to M1 and M69?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, just to say I've started a new thread for the first Notts / Derby and surounding areas meet:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 453#562453

Anyone planning to attend if you can post in there and then leave this thread for further discussion about a possible meet in Leicester and below as there seems some interest for that area.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a quick nudge for anyone planning on attending the east mids meet next sunday the 13th. I've posted the address and directions to the meet in that post.

If you are planning on attending then just pop a post in that thread and I'll add you to the list of attendees. Looks like this could be a good start.

Nick


----------

